# Breville (Sage) Oracle doesn't tamp after grinding



## turtleattacks (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi guys,

Brand new user of the Oracle here but am having issues with the machine not tamping after grinding .

Is there a setting for the machine to tamp after grinding?


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

No setting, per se. You can adjust pressure and duration of tamp but that is about it.

Does the machine stop grinding automatically? If so, one would assume that the tamping 'fan' is installed. Have you taken it off and inspected and cleaned?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Phone Sage.


----------

